

Ask HN: Hacker Philosophy? - elcron

I was wondering if there is a philosophy that most encompasses what most hackers on this sight seem to live by.<p>i.e.: Release early release often,
Sharing work vi open source, 
Simple and well designed vs. feature bloated, 
etc.<p>Is there already a name for this philosophy? Is it just the hacker philosophy? What else does/should it include?
======
Travis
I'm not sure it's a formal philosophy, but I think the attributes you're
describing are lean and open.

~~~
elcron
I didn't think there was, but I was wondering if there was and it just had a
name I was unaware of.

------
mindcrime
Well, the "Unix Philosophy" is a big part of what is widely regarded as
"hacker culture" so you might give this a look:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy>

There's also the "Hacker Ethic" to look at:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_ethic>

And his stuff doesn't necessarily have a name, but Eric Raymond's writings
have been pretty influential to a lot of hackers.

<http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/>

~~~
elcron
Thank you!

